# 6 Month old cockatiel wont eat any fruit or veggies....



## Charliechuckles (May 6, 2010)

Hi All this is my first post so hope i have put it in the right place!

My Charlie is 6 months old we have had him since he was 9weeks old. He wont eat fruit of veggies i have from day one since we have had him have offered him different things everyday in the hopes he will like something and i do this every day. I feel like im wasting food as he wont even try he backs away from it the only thing he does like is apple and will nibble a bit on celery.Now i have tried to give him fruit and veg diced up very small to very chunky and nothing helps . He only loves his seeds and thats just boring i want him to be a healthy birdie.

Any ideas would be greatfully appreciated,
Thanks Cam and Charlie


----------



## dream (Apr 12, 2010)

with my birds that dont like veggies, i grate a small amount of the veggie/fruit up (i started with carrot then apples) then mix a small amount of seed and/or millet up with the grated carrot or apple, when i started doing it they didnt really care to even try it, but i just kept trying and added a bit more seed and a little less of the carrot or apple and they would pick around eventually eating a little of the carrot and now i can stick carrot sticks and apple slices in there cage and they just eat it.
just make sure you chuck out the fruit and/or veggies before they start to spoil, when i was doing the seed mixed with the greens i just made small amount for them to eat and threw it all into my chicken scraps they stopped showing interest or in an hour or so after giving it to them. hope this helps


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

Just give tiny portions but often. Huge piles of food or big chunks of vegies can look scarry to a bird. Grate everthing and just like dream said.... sprikle a little seed or millet into it. Whilst their picking through for the seeds they`ll try some of the other stuff.... try different treat cups bowls containers etc.... maybe its in the presentaion or the place you put the food.
So try everything and everywhere....lol

Start with some known favourites for cockatiels like carrot.... corn.... peas.... apple.... brocoli.... parsley... you can mix or serve single things.


----------



## Jenny10 (Feb 27, 2010)

You might want to try offering leafy type vegetables, mine love buk Choy, and I hang this in their cages with a clothes peg.

Also sometimes birds don’t like veggies / fruits offered in dishes or little cubes, with carrot and apple and sweet potato I use a potato peeler and just cut peel type strips which I hang in the cage for them from the peg and they do eat it that way.

Jenny


----------



## Charliechuckles (May 6, 2010)

Thanks for the advice going to try them all


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Here are some tips for persuading a bird to eat better: http://www.littlefeatheredbuddies.org/info/nutrition-conversion.html


----------

